# New Tinplate Forum



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here it is, the place to talk about all your tinplate! Let the fun begin.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Wow! A Tinplate Forum (Pre-WWII I Hope)*

John,
I appreciate this special place. I noticed that there's no special wording. How about, "For pre- WWII only"? I'm sure that there will be those who will oppose being excluded.:cheeky4:
I'm willing to compromise within reason.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There is no "pre-war only" wording, there's lots of newer tinplate as well.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

John,
I understand.....I think. How about the plastic Marx? Surely, that's not under the same banner? I know that I'm being "nit-picky", however, there has to be a few guidelines. A section called the "Tinplate Forum" has become a catch-all for the trains not wanted by anyone else. I assume that we should police ourselves for better results.


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Tinplate is tinplate. Pre-war or reproduction it makes no difference if it's tin it's all good! :appl:

Die cast scale on the left and tinplate on the right. Thanks for the new forum John!


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Doggone It All, Chris*

Chris,
Here I was enjoying myself attempting to give GRJ a hard time. Oh Well, I give up. After all Tinplate is Tinplate.....Let's not get started about diecast. Unless it's cars and trucks to match our trains.

I'm "old school" and probably will not change. I'll sit this one out and let the younger bunch have it.

John,
What else is there besides Tinplate. I'll always stay on topic.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pappy, you're welcome to post in the tinplate forum, you just better make SURE it's on topic!


----------



## Chris Lonero (Sep 13, 2015)

Nothing wrong with old-school my friend. If it wasn't for old-school template we wouldn't have the trains we have today!


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

John, 
Thanks a million for doing this. Much appreciated!!


----------



## BobS (Jun 18, 2015)

I think this will be interesting. I really like the look of tinplate. I would really love it if Lionel would make some LionChief Plus tinplate. It'll probably never happen, but I still wish it would.

I have one prewar set, and four sets that run PS-3. All O Gauge.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Tinplate--especially prewar--is in a class by itself. When you stop and think about how long these trains & accessories have survived, and still run, you have to admit this is great stuff. They just don't make toys like this anymore.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Think of all the old tin toys, some of those are still going.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

bluecomet400 said:


> Tinplate--especially prewar--is in a class by itself.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> Think of all the old tin toys, some of those are still going.


Both of the above are so very true. This past week my oldest son put one over on my nurse. We stopped by to visit all my trains that are in storage. When the door opened the aroma of all those wonderful trains filled the air. It was like Christmas Day 1947 all over again. Even though the storage is climate controlled, it took it's toll on me. At least we were on the way to my doctor's appointment. I'm paying the price now. Yes, it was worth it.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks John. Tinplate brings back some wonderful memories... and often seems to work better than we do at the same age. And it has a character all its own.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

My oldest loco is a Lionel #51 that's about 100 years old, and it runs very well. No shelf queens here. We run them all!!


----------



## RonthePirate (Sep 9, 2015)

John, a good decision to make this separate section. 
Tinplate is so unique. It's a toy but more than that. It's a model train, but that's stretching it.

The 1668 I bought runs smoother than my "Ballyhoo Circus" engine. (Forgot the number)
And my Ives runs well. As old as it is.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

I like the idea of a new tinplate forum. Technically, wouldn't it include Marx?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You bet, as long as you don't try to sneak the plastic or diecast Marx in.


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> You bet, as long as you don't try to sneak the plastic or diecast Marx in.


Here!, Here! Thank you! Even I would not object to seeing any of the MARX created by Jim & Debby Flynn posted here. It is all tinplate lithograph, even the engines.

As far as the early MARX is concerned. As long as everything including the engines are made from lithographed tinplate, I agree.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Cool beans! Good idea guys. I'll be watching and posting here. Buildings I guess would qualify too. If it's tinplate post it here!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If it's tin, it's tinplate!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I will post the second pictue in the new TIN forum.


----------



## MOVL (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm glad to see a Tinplate forum added. While I don't have a lot(3 locos 15 cars) I do very much enjoy seeing photos of others.


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

As long as we have Dorfan mentioned and included I am good.


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

Gentlemen,
I am new here and Tin Plate is my favorite kind O Gauge Train, have a few and run them each year on my Christmas layout.
PCRR/Dave


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Looking good, whats that hiding on the lower track? The tank car?


----------



## Prewar Pappy (Jul 26, 2015)

*Pine Creek Railroad*

Dave,
A Great Big Welcome!! It is nice to see you're posting over here now. I'm sure that you have noticed a smaller audience equals more appreciation. I'm looking forward to see how your new bridge will look in place.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Hmm... I still see plastic in those tinplate trains Dave, time to upgrade.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Welcome aboard!! Nice looking tin!!


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

SJM9911,

That stuff peaking out on the 1st level is the 263E Work Train, that one happens to be MTH P2. We own both the Original 1900's Lionel 263E and the MTH Repro 263E P2 they are my favorite Tin Plate Engines, the original Lionel was handed down to me as a Christmas present when I was quite young. It is one of my most treasured Christmas gifts.

Guns,
With the Weaver Masonic Trains not being Tin, there will always be some oil based Train consists on my Christmas layouts.

Blue Comet 400,
Thanks much!

PCRR/Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pine Creek RailRoad said:


> Guns,
> With the Weaver Masonic Trains not being Tin, there will always be some oil based Train consists on my Christmas layouts.


Sure, but I have to call you on it anyway.


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*More Tin*

Guns,
I do have more Tin but the 249 ERR is out being worked on!

PCRR/Dave


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Have faith, it'll come back.


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Tin*

Guns,

Only teasing buddy, I am in no hurry, heck I still need to get home and return one of my Legacy Engines to Lionel to be checked over and fixed. Gun Dog Training is almost over for this Grouse season, this year.

PCRR/Dave


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

Just wondering...........does it still count as tinplate if it's running on FasTrack??:dunno:


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Tin Plate*

400E,

You bet, them is still Tin Rails on FasTrack, lots of Tin Plate Runners put some kind of Rubber Road Bed, rock or synthetic ballast around the Conventional Tubular track, all kinds of different road bed, FasTracks road bed is just built right in to the track design. Now if the actual rails were synthetic you might have a point. 

PCRR/Dave


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

PCRR/Dave,
Good point on the rails, but I had to give you a little grief over that plastic roadbed. 

BTW, thanks again for your help on switch selection. You helped me out on the "other forum" last year and pointed me in the direction of RMT switches for running my prewar trains. I was really glad to know that there's a viable option out there for us tinplaters. I stocked-up on RMT switches last year, and now that Walter has announced retirement, I'm glad I did. I wonder if anyone will take over the production of the track / switches. Tonight I'm painting te tabletop, and by the end of the week I hope to start laying track!!

Thanks again

John


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*RMT K-Line track & Switches*

John,

Man I am hoping somebody will purchase the rights to that (RMT) K-Line Super Snap Track & Switches, it will be a big loss if we loose this from our hobby. Glad you stocked up on the switches.

PCRR/Dave


----------



## rdeal (Mar 6, 2013)

what about new tinplate - how welcome is it into the "club" of tin

rdeal


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

I think GRJ said "if it's tin it's in"


----------



## Pine Creek RailRoad (Jan 20, 2016)

*Tin Plate original & Repro*

rdeal,

In reality when speaking of MTH Tin, it's all made from the original Lionel dies, other than the colors the MTH Reproduction Tin is exactly the same as the original, with a different paint scheme or just a slightly different color.

PCRR/Dave

Some new Lionel Tin has been made in the past few years also.


----------



## Steve "Papa" Eastman (Jan 27, 2016)

I absolutely consider the LCT & Tinplate Traditions to be tinplate. Add to that McCoy, CMT, CMC Roberts, Pride Lines etc.

Steve "Papa" Eastman


----------

